# EagleTac TX3G Pro



## atsteele (Jun 30, 2018)

I’m seeking suggestions in modding my TX3G from eagletac. Is there any way to convert it to a reverse clicy tail cal instead of a side switch? I need it for tactical situations for law enforcement.


----------

